

How to make a Web Developer ad - ttty
http://advert-copy.divshot.io/

======
dhsb
A lot of funny stuff there, this was my favorite:

Describe your location:

Cool East London Quirky Stylish

(If it's anything other than these, please consider relocating your offices)

